# Does anybody has the some problem with Grubhub



## Grubhubber (Sep 30, 2019)

I can’t see how much I will be paid since I accept and got the order. When an offer comes it says ‘calculation error’ we are having trouble showing the offer value right now. But don’t worry you’ll still be paid the standard rate.

That’s what it is since the first day. I updated the app, updated the iOS software, contacted Grubhub but nothing worked. So I am accepting the offers without the knowledge of total pay, like a surprise.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Grubhubber said:


> I can't see how much I will be paid since I accept and got the order. When an offer comes it says 'calculation error' we are having trouble showing the offer value right now. But don't worry you'll still be paid the standard rate.
> 
> That's what it is since the first day. I updated the app, updated the iOS software, contacted Grubhub but nothing worked. So I am accepting the offers without the knowledge of total pay, like a surprise.


That is one big LOL, screw them and their $.22 a mile BS anyways, I can tell you between Monday Tuesday and so far this afternoon I've rejected at least 50 GrubHub orders as a matter of principle, IDGAF about them


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

It's Taco bell, you know the tip would be most likely $0


----------



## Grubhubber (Sep 30, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> It's Taco bell, you know the tip would be most likely $0


Yes ? but this is just an example, it's the same for every order.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Grubhubber said:


> But don't worry you'll still be paid the standard rate.


Standard rate? What standard rate? There is no standard rate. GrubHub's "standard rate" is an arbitrary number that they pull out of the sky for each delivery. As far as I've been able to tell, there is no rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

@Grubhubber Did you only get the error message for around those hours you've worked, or did you continue to get the message. I've worked GH for most of this week and I've never received the message.

Hopefully GH did not changed how the gig works at your region by hiding the fee from view in your app.


----------



## Grubhubber (Sep 30, 2019)

I get the message all the time. I never saw the payment amount.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I got one like that when I started. It's just a bug in their system.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> It's Taco bell, you know the tip would be most likely $0


In my market, that's not true. TB orders tip as well as anyone. Granted, the orders are lower, but it's Taco Bell.
I've also got more than a few $10 tips on $5 TB orders.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Yeah but the base on TB orders is like $3-4. At .50/mile at 6 miles you lose money, even at 2 miles you make a whopping $2 for 15+ min of driving.


----------



## Grubhubber (Sep 30, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> I got one like that when I started. It's just a bug in their system.


So how did you solve the problem?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> even at 2 miles you make a whopping $2 for 15+ min of driving.


It takes you 15+ min driving 2 miles? You must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Grubhubber said:


> So how did you solve the problem?


I just accepted the order and delivered the food to the customer. I saw the pay in Pay Summary at the end of the day.


----------



## Basrevolts (Jul 29, 2020)

Hey man, I’m having exactly the same problem as you, and I’m doing the deliveries in this way in the last 9 months!!!! Do you know how to fix it? Someone know how to fix?! Guys this is really something that I need your help to fix this bug!! As you I have an IPhone with last version of IOS, reinstalled the app and nothing worked!!!


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

The OP hasn’t been online since 10/27/19.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

REJECT


----------



## Georgelifesaver (Sep 18, 2020)

My wife had the same problem. Just fixed by switching language to English (US) and region to United States in iPhone settings.


----------

